# Sign Kenyon Martin



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Actually I love the idea as much as any other. 

Bring Martin to Phoenix for a visit and sell him on that team. Shouldn't be too hard considering there are only some options like Denver, Utah and Atlanta to compete with. 

The Nets would have 2 choices. Let Martin walk for nothing ( in that case we would have like 5-6M$ caproom left after we sign our #7 pick say Ben Gordon). 

Divac 4M$, Vujanic 1-2M$.

Amare/Divac/Voshkul 
Martin/Lampe 
Marion/Zarko
Johnson/Jacobsen 
Gordon/Barbosa/Vujanic 

IR: Eisley 

Or take whatever sign and trade Phoenix is willing to offer that both sides can agree on. 

The Pistons won the championship with a similiar lineup.
In fact our starters might be better and if we could get Divac and another decent FA with the roughly 5-6M$ we would have left our bench would be pretty good as well especially if our young guys keep getting better.

At least that is one heck of a fast and exciting team.

It is a lot more realistic than the Kobe scenarios anyway. If the Nets really won't match max offers to Martin I think we can definately get him for the max.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I posted this on a similar thread. 



> A 60 mill over 6 or 7 years sounds pretty fair for kenyon. I mean he can only get better. If rashard lewis can get a deal like that i think kenyon is worth the same. But max, now way.I dont understand why phoenix would want kenyon martin in the first place. I'd like to see us spend our money on a legit center like divac, or a point guard. I have faith in Barbosa, but it may take him time.
> 
> Am i the only suns fan who actually wants to see keon clark in a suns uniform next year? If we can sign divacs, and keon, we can be pretty decent. The guy we need is steve nash. I think thats the free agent we should really be pursuing.
> 
> ...


I really like keon, and he would come much cheaper than martin. We could sign him for a 1 or two year contract as well to see if keon fits in. A divacs, keon rotation would work well IMO.

Amare would be logging on heavy minutes at the PF spot so really any scrub can back him up for those limited minutes. I'd also like us to draft another shooter in the 2nd round, or a hustling pf.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I like my lineup a LOT better than yours. A LOT.

We would still have Divac on the bench against big centers if Amare and Martin struggle.

I would also rather have Gordon than Nash because Nash is rather old and chances are Cuban will overpay.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The one area Kenyon would really help is defense.. that'd be about the only reason I would advocate signing him. I don't see it happening, but I wouldn't be really disappointed if we did. He's not great offensively, but where Amare excels in the half-court game, Kenyon would be a welcome addition to the fast break and our secondary fast break (though Matrix fills that role pretty nicely himself). I always thought we were at our best (by far) when we were running a lot, because more often than not we had 4 guys on the floor capable of running, and I'd say our 1-4 starters from the second half of last year are all among the best physical specimens at their positions.

With that lineup, I could see Amare and Kenyon both getting around 36 minutes a piece, then the rest given to Lampe and Voskuhl.. It would be interesting, a lot of versatility. I even think we could go real big, with a lineup of Johnson, Marion (underrated penetrating abilities, not a horrible secondary ballhandler), Martin, Amare and Lampe..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I hate to rain on your parade, but Divac will get abut $7 million next season. The Kings want him for another year and aren't worried about the cap.

K-Mart wants at lot more than a deal starting at $6. He thinks he should be paid a deal starting above $10 million on the "If Kidd is worth $140 million than I should be worth at least..." $100 million


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Hate to throw this one out: If the Suns signed KMart to Max then they are paying max to Shawn and KMart next couple of years and that will make resigning Joe Johnson and Amare that much harder, since their owner is no Mark Cuban.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Hate to throw this one out: If the Suns signed KMart to Max then they are paying max to Shawn and KMart next couple of years and that will make resigning Joe Johnson and Amare that much harder, since their owner is no Mark Cuban.


Thats a good point. Thats kind of what i was trying to say in that we already have a damn good power forward in Amare. Locking up kenyon imo would not get us into championship contention, but really hurts our cap, for many years. It strangles our flexibility when making trades and stuff too. 

I really think that steve nash can take amare to the next level with his great outside shooting. It can really open up amares game and he can collapse defenses and get everyone involved. We have Amare, JJ and Marion. Kenyon will probably want his shots. 

Nash is a good distributer, and keon would really help so that divacs wont have to play major minutes. IMO i'd rather have keon, nash and divac rather then kenyon and divac.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

I would much rather have Martin than a guy's like Nash and Okur. Play Amare and Martin together like you played Amare and McDysses last year.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Actually I love the idea as much as any other.
> 
> Bring Martin to Phoenix for a visit and sell him on that team. Shouldn't be too hard considering there are only some options like Denver, Utah and Atlanta to compete with.


:laugh: 

another classic from bigamare.


----------

